# Narrowest/skinniest highrises in the world?



## Doggo (Nov 13, 2007)

Quall said:


> 785 Eighth Avenue, NYC


Either this is a fake picture or there are some crazy insane structural engineers. This looks scary!!!


----------



## caelus (Jan 21, 2009)

Manolo_B2 said:


> Maybe Imperium Tower in Zagreb (Croatia) U/C


This one looks really cool, it looks like that mysterious black monolith from Space Odyssey 2001.

:lol:


----------



## CityPolice (Sep 27, 2008)

Doggo said:


> Either this is a fake picture or there are some crazy insane structural engineers. This looks scary!!!


:lol: Did you not read my post


----------



## magnusiax (Apr 25, 2008)

Wow nice building, question is if its stable enough to stand for a long time.


----------



## jjippidy (Sep 29, 2009)

magnusiax said:


> Wow nice building, question is if its stable enough to stand for a long time.


No, that's why they only allowed 10 year mortgages as a maximum length for any purchasers, they wanted to make sure they got their money before it collapsed.

I joke, and I come across as a bit of d!ck at times because of it, but come on?

You think they'd build a structure without knowing whether or not it could survive a reasonable test of time?


----------



## WiWiWi (Jun 13, 2009)

Skybean said:


> Hundreds of pencil towers in Hong Kong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if it were a super model, it would be sized 0 :lol:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Seattlelife said:


> ^^
> 
> What are the requirements though? Like, over 10 floors or a certain height or something?


When 1 King West was built it was publicized as the world's skinniest tower based on height to width ratio.


----------



## X-Seed4545 (Jan 15, 2010)

i_am_hydrogen said:


> Symphony Center, Chicago (from http://chicagoarchitecture.info/Architecture/3/1311/Chicago/CAI.php)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's scary!


Hey, I thought the CN Tower in Toronto was the skinniest!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

X-Seed4545 said:


> Hey, I thought the CN Tower in Toronto was the skinniest!


It might be, but some geniuses decided that it wasn't a building because humans don't occupy enough floors inside it. :nuts:


----------



## Inspektor Draguljče (Nov 5, 2009)

Slim towers are great! I like how their proportions give visual emphasis to the height. If it's combined with some pattern of repeating horizontal elements, like in Altus, result is often impressive.

Large number of slim towers can have huge impact on quality of skyline. This is one of my favourites, Cartagena de Indias, Colombia:









Here is one strange example from Alexandria, Egypt:


----------



## abraham (Jul 6, 2005)

This may be the slimmest of all buildings posted so far _in absolute term_s. 1238 Corrientes Av., Rosario, Argentina:


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

Messetorhaus in Frankfurt:


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

If there's a continent wath some of the world's skinniest highrises, it has to be South America. There are loads of them in Brazil, Paraguay, and Colombia. Most of them are residential.


----------



## Euromax (Jan 5, 2008)

Here i have some pictures of skinny residential building in Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

the egyptian one is insane!!!!! why are all the windows different though?


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

The aborted Escollera Tower was easily going to become the narrowest skyscraper in the world. It had 61 floors. Anyone who constructs a steel-framed skyscraper with no elevator core must be an idiot. The skeleton was bent, so it was dismantled.


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

Certainly not the winner, but the John Hancock Tower in Boston has a nice slim side to it.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^ if it was 'narrowest/skinniest highrises in the world that look like a giant solar panel' then yes JHT would be the winner!

I was actually watching a new movie produced/based in Boston and I don't think I saw that building.


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

èđđeůx;65135415 said:


> ^^ if it was 'narrowest/skinniest highrises in the world that look like a giant solar panel' then yes JHT would be the winner!
> 
> I was actually watching a new movie produced/based in Boston and I don't think I saw that building.


Was it "The Town?"

The JHT is Boston's tallest building, located in the Back Bay (contains a "high spine" skyline right next to the financial district). It is shaped like a parallelogram which makes it appear flat from certain angles, and has its fat side as well 



















One last shot showing off the thin side from Arlington


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

Eurotower in Frankfurt (Current ECB HQ):


----------

